# Update on my show goat, Advice? Judging?



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

I feed him 3 pounds Jacoby's red tag, 1 pound fitter 35 supplements. I run him about 6 times back and forth, and stand him on two bricks for at least 30 minutes. what are some suggestions and tips you have? how does he look in your opinion? I also included a video of him.


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Well conditioned in a show ring always keep in mind its not always the well fed buck that is going to win but the most correct one bred. Always look for a long buck look if it is long enough between the front and hind legs.also look at its depth stand over him look from above if he has a thick back not narrow.it must have strong hind quarters never flat.a strong chest not narrow for good space to breath room for his lungs and a round head with a strong nose bone almost the shape of a half moon from mout to tip of horns.the body ratio to be ideal must be 60 body 40 legs


----------

